# Arrows - $3 Walmart vs $$$$



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

New to the bow hunting world. Buddy gave me a bow with 4 arrows, two of which came from Wally world.... Just curious but whats the difference between the $3 walmart special and the more expensive arrows from sporting goods stores and websites? 

Also, I have seen where the are $50+.... I assume that is for multiple arrows, but how many/price? Any suggestions on where purchase some base arrows for hunting? Thanks... wifes uncle says its my turn next after getting his 10 pt opening wkend in north texas.....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I get my arrows from a local bow shop. That way they are cut and fletched to my specifications. I usually pay right around 80-90 a dozen which includes target tips. May seem like a lot of dough, but they last lots longer than the cheapo you get from wal mart. Everytime Ive tried to buy arrows from Wal mart or even Academy type stores, the fletching always seems to come off after a few practice rounds.
I bought my last dozen from the bow shop nearly 3 years ago and they are still in good shape. Even the ones that have been pass throughs on hogs and deer.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The most important thing in getting an arrow, is getting ones that are spined right for you and your set up. They need to be the right stiffness so that they fly well without fishtailing or porposing. 

There is a lot more, but that is the most important aspect in my opinion.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The most important thing in getting an arrow, is getting ones that are spined right for you and your set up. They need to be the right stiffness so that they fly well without fishtailing or porposing.


Are you shooting a recurve or a compound bow? If a compound, all of what Chunky said or you'll wind up with carbon splinters in your arm when the arrow blows up upon release. The arrows need to be cut to match your draw length as well.

Been out of the recurve business for 30 years so I can't help you there.

TH


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Chunky said:


> The most important thing in getting an arrow, is getting ones that are spined right for you and your set up. They need to be the right stiffness so that they fly well without fishtailing or porposing.
> 
> There is a lot more, but that is the most important aspect in my opinion.


Absolutely.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

My buddy gave me his compound - old Martin Bengal. feels like a 30" draw but I compensated to get down to a 29". I just did the math and realized the $$$$ arrows arent so expensive when divided into a dozen... now Im just trying to figure out where to buy a dozen from...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I taken 10-15 deer n hogs with some cheap Easton Gamegetters from Wal-Mart yrs back, I would cut them to length with a 'tubing cutter' and install tips myself, another thing I would do BUT did to all my arrows was to put a drop of fletching glue on the leading edge of vanes....WW


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think they're sufficient for practice!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

About 80% of the arrows that are pre made do not have the helical (SP) this is a big dis-advantage when tuning or just shooting your bow. Trust me it is worth it to go have your arrows custom made for you bow. Unless you know how to cut & fletch your own arrows.

Guy from work bought a dozen arrows from Academy and tried to paper tune his bow. After hours of frustration somebody told him that he did not have the proper fletched arrows ans they were way too long.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Boomhauer75 said:


> About 80% of the arrows that are pre made do not have the helical (SP) this is a big dis-advantage when tuning or just shooting your bow. Trust me it is worth it to go have your arrows custom made for you bow. Unless you know how to cut & fletch your own arrows.
> 
> Guy from work bought a dozen arrows from Academy and tried to paper tune his bow. After hours of frustration somebody told him that he did not have the proper fletched arrows ans they were way too long.


Whoever told him that did not know what they were talking about on ether subject>PERIOD. You can (its sugested) paper tune with a bare shaft AND a longer arrow will just make a bigger tear although I would have cut to length and then shot thru paper. Also no need to have your arrows with a Helical fletch, just a little off center from straight will do fine with most, BTW you'll loose 10-20 FPS with a helical fletched arrow...WW


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Are you shooting a recurve or a compound bow? If a compound, all of what Chunky said or you'll wind up with carbon splinters in your arm when the arrow blows up upon release. The arrows need to be cut to match your draw length as well.
> 
> Been out of the recurve business for 30 years so I can't help you there.
> 
> TH


Proper arrow spine is just as important, if not more so for Longbows and Recurves. You don't have the danger of exploding arrows, but if you want them to fly right the spine has to be right. There are many ways to go about properly spines, but I won't get into all that detail here unless someone wants me to.

Derek


----------

